# Hi from Lincoln!



## emmatotoro (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all, I just registered today so I thought I'd say hello.
I live in Lincoln and have a small mousery. I have not been going long but I am learning fast and loving every minute of it. 
It's called Jingles Mousery, this is the website;

http://jinglesmousery.googlepages.com

At the minute I have one resident buck called Sweet Lucius Brown, he is a black fox/tan, he's awesome.
I have a four breeding females but will be expanding in February when I get some siamese and astrex stock.

So....HI!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya, welcome, i think i may have spoken to you before about siamese and cinnamon?

daisy


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Emma,
Nice to see you here, look forward to seeing your mice  
Rachael


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Emma, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

